# noob question. where is our obd2 port?



## abc20abc (Sep 20, 2008)

Ok so I picked up a b5 s4 and I can't find the obd2 port. I know were the a4 ones are but its just a hollow opening in the s4. Any help? Thanks


----------



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: noob question. where is our obd2 port? (abc20abc)*

So what you're saying is that the area just under the dash to the left of the steering wheel is hollow?
see picture in link:
http://i267.photobucket.com/al...2.jpg
If that doesn't work check out the Ross-Tech page
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/dlc.html
It shows pictures of just about every possible location the OBDII port could be hiding.
Good luck


----------



## JRelax (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: noob question. where is our obd2 port? (FRAG)*

if its a hollow hole then it is unclipped from the bottom kickpanel. when you take the kickpanel off you have yo unclip it. maybe it never got clipped back. did you find it yet?


----------

